
A guy tweeted an ingenious hotel-room hack and Twitter responded with their own - eplanit
https://www.washingtonpost.com/travel/tips/guy-tweeted-an-ingenious-hotel-room-hack-twitter-responded-with-their-own/
======
latexr
Note that these are “life hacks” and “Twitter responded with” refers to
Twitter users, not the company.

The trick in question is to use the clips in the hotel’s coat hangers to keep
the curtains shut. The others are:

* Block blinking lights with electrical tape.

* Avoid dry air by hanging a wet towel next to the heater.

* Get a free phone charger by asking at the front desk.

* Override the hotel thermostat. “[H]old down the thermostat’s “display” button, then press the “off” button simultaneously. Keep holding the display button down, but let go of the off button and press the up arrow. Once you release all of the buttons, you’ll have free rein of the temperature controls.”

* Avoid the germs on the remote control by putting it in a plastic bag.

* Keep the power on without using your room key, by placing any other card in the slot (doesn’t work everywhere).

------
player_zero
This is genius

